# Manual de Servicio Placa Universal Chassis TP.VST59S.PB813  TP.VST59S.PB801



## heidyvanesa19 (Ene 27, 2021)

Buenos días a todos, subo el manual de reparación de este modelo universal encontrado en diferentes marcas baratas de TV LCD... La mayoría de 32 pulgadas
Menu de Código de Servicio:
Presionar MENU + 1147







Ejemplo de algunos diagramas:



*Se los dejo Adjunto y en enlace directo de Mega:*

https://mega.nz/file/r0wG hTBB#N6Jo4GuN1KvuOrDSAv_t ALNZLv613xqoE-KkLrF4aNI

	Mensaje automáticamente combinado: Ene 27, 2021

--------

Si necesitan los Firmwares de esta tarjeta, me avisan...

Actualizo:
He subido los firmwares correspondientes, me fue dificil de consegir y espero lo aprovechen.
son 17 archivos los cuales estan partidos con Winrar, para que funcione, deben descargar todos y luego quitar la extensión .zip a cada archivo, entonces quedara como rarxx donde el número es el número de parte, tedioso? si pero es lo mas fácil para mi....


Adjunto el contenido:


----------



## Co8pap (Ene 1, 2023)

Saludos*.*
S*é *que el tema tiene un tiempo ya de publicado, pero me interesa saber si estos firmware trabajan con su mando original, y si no*,* *¿*c*ó*mo se puede hacer para que el mismo funcione*?*


----------



## heidyvanesa19 (Ene 3, 2023)

Solo con su control original, no he visto que alguno funcione con uno universal, sería de probar.


----------

